

Using technology to 'cheat' in the Soap Box Derby - scottshea
http://www.ohio.com/news/soap-box-derby-marks-40th-anniversary-of-famous-cheating-scandal-1.415481

======
scottshea
I cannot imagine being that age and having that sort of media scrutiny much
less while dealing with potentially losing both parents. I do not excuse the
actions and certainly the adult in his life played a role. But to have Walker
Cronkite call me out on the news, wow.

